# Help For Aspiring CM Themer?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I really want to get into the cyanogenmod theme game, but have no idea how to start. Can anybody help with some tips and maybe even a guide? Thanks!


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

guide for creating theme chooser themes 

 another guide 

 an awesome script for setting up your developing environment in linux


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Awsome, Thanks Trenton. Now to put some linux on that 3rd CR-48 of mine...


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

3rd!?! Can I have just one of them??


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Har har har. Nope. 1 for Chrome OS, one for ubuntu natty narwhal, and one for windows 7


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

So jealous. How'd you get 3 anyway? I applied like 4 times to the program and didn't get 1. Haha


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I applied on 3 different gmail accounts probably 10 minutes after the pilot program was released


----------

